# Citizen Crystron 600M A Diver Ahead Of Its Time.



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I am very happy to add a Citizen Crystron 600m diver to my ever evolving collection. 

The Citizen Quartz Crystron Solar Cell is the worldâ€™s first quartz wristwatch with analogous indication of the time and supply with energy by solar cells, there were introduced in 1976 and made until the early 1980â€™s.

I have not see many of the 600m divers around, & from the research that I have done, I will be cautious about saying they are rare because that term/word seems to be abused in WIS circles.

The watch seems to be well ahead of the times it is a monocoque case design, with the back-case moulded around the calibre, it is quite large also 48mm inc crown, 43mm to bezel, 50mm lug to lug & 20mm lugs.The watch is very substantial & has a real presence IMHO, the bezel rotates left & has a great grip & a powerful click motion, the only other divers I have had have been 150/200m Seikoâ€™s or Vostoks while they are great divers this is in another class IMHO.

The calibre is a 7Jewel quartz Crystron solar cell & only seen pictures on the net, the watch has been very accurate indeed.

If any other learned member is willing to add further info I would appreciate it greatly

Here a few pictures, the light here is not great, will add better ones later

Cheers Martin


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I've owned a couple of these and sold them :wallbash:

Looking for another right now ..Anyone has one for sale please let me know 

Here is a link to a nice review on this great diver:

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f366/citizen-8620-crystron-600m-329745.html


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

A new one to me. Thanks for posting up, I shall google away further.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A new one to me too! Looks fabulous....


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

watchking1 said:


> I've owned a couple of these and sold them :wallbash:
> 
> Looking for another right now ..Anyone has one for sale please let me know
> 
> ...


Yes when I did a search I have seen you posting yours in the Oldies Sunday thread, sorry this is a keeper I am smitten with it, I read the same post on SCWF, thanks for the link 



dowsing said:


> A new one to me. Thanks for posting up, I shall google away further.


So its seems it maybe a rare watch  if you find any info please share.



jasonm said:


> A new one to me too! Looks fabulous....


Thanks Jase, I have done some research & there does not seem to be too much out there, I will continue rsearching & posts some more pictures later 

Cheers Martin


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi thats a very nice citizen you have there not seen one and i do like citiezn divers had a lot of them.all the best woody77.


----------



## gaussman (Nov 16, 2011)

That's absolutely cool!

what's the quotation of a good one?

I'm really loving Citizen watches in these period... fancying about a ny2300 white dial but if i find one of these :thumbup:


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

1976 - 1980 (ish) 

If you had told me that was a new design I would not have thought twice.

Very niece piece you have there.


----------



## mariod (Feb 29, 2012)

That's a beauty! Congratulations. A real timeless design imho...



gaussman said:


> That's absolutely cool!
> 
> what's the quotation of a good one?


I saw one for sale approx. two years ago and the seller was asking USD 700. Prices for vintage divers seem to know only one direction nowadays, so...


----------



## gaussman (Nov 16, 2011)

mariod said:


> That's a beauty! Congratulations. A real timeless design imho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! That turns it out of my budget!

It's absolutely true that vintage divers are becoming every day more collected...a pity I've discovered this universe only one year ago!


----------



## liamthompson (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice piece


----------



## Carl007 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice, love vintage Citizens.....


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind comments, regarding information I cannot seem to find that much, except that which is in this post & links.

It does seem that this watch is quite rare & it was made for the Japanese market only.

Cheers Martin


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi to all well its mine at last ,and i have to say what a watch till you have had it in your hand and on you wrist its hard to say how nice it is .a big thank you martin for leting to take this one off you hands may be my best watch this year .a few of my photos for you next to a 1988 citizen 43mm 200m so you can see why its a very nice and up to date watch size wise .so well made imho and my best divers now .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice indeed!

Damn you both







- could be another one for my list! :yes:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Retronaut said:


> Very nice indeed!
> 
> Damn you both
> 
> ...


 hi thanks if you can find one i would buy as i think the only way for this type of old diver is up imho.all the best woody77.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I've owned a couple of these and sold them :wallbash:

Looking for another right now ..Anyone has one for sale please let me know


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

watchking1 said:


> I've owned a couple of these and sold them :wallbash:
> 
> Looking for another right now ..Anyone has one for sale please let me know


hi well its time to move this one on if you are still looking for one, got to buy my son a car soon.it did have a few markes on the case but had them done now also got hold of a very nice old citzen zip up box for her a few of the case now its done.all the best woody77.


----------

